# First blood work since being on meds



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I've posted once before in the newbie thread, and posted all my original labs there, but they were thru the roof according to my Dr and I was hospitalized for five days because my heart rate was so messed up from hyperthyroid/graves. So I've been on 30mg a day of methimazole a day since August 9, and had labs done again Saturday, the 24th. She only ran free T3 and Free T4 this time. Normal values for FT3 are 1.75-4.53. My original results were 24. Today it's down to 10.7.

My Free T4 normal ranges were .76-1.46. My original level August 7 was 8 and now it's down to 2.2.

I'm still on 30 mg methimazole until my next apt at the end of Sept. And I'm also on 40mg twice a day of Sotalol...the beta blocker the cardiologist put me on for symptoms, including the A-fib, which is what kept me in the hospital.

My question is, that seems like a huge drop to me for being on meds for 17 days, no? What can I expect now, on the same dose for another four weeks?

Also in the hospital my fasting glucose was 110, Saturday it was 104. The endo said she has no concern about that right now and she said being hyper can raise glucose levels...did anyone else have this happen?

Overall I'm sure feeling encouraged by these results!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Truthfully, it's been so long since my numbers were controllable with anti-thyroid that I don't remember how fast the initial drop was. With you being on that much MMI and your FT4 so close to normal however, I think if it were me I'd be asking for another blood test a little more quickly than four weeks. Maybe more like another two... An extra blood test is preferable to being dropped into hypo in my opinion. It's good to see that they are coming down though.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> My question is, that seems like a huge drop to me for being on meds for 17 days, no? What can I expect now, on the same dose for another four weeks?


I agree with StormFinch.

Your levels will continue to fall and you will likely become hypo if you fall at the same rate you initially did.

I would go back for labs no later than 4 weeks from your last lab. Your levels were extremely high - your dose is a fairly high dose as well and eventually will need to be pulled back. The betablocker will help reduce your FT-3, I want to mention when they tell you to reduce your beta blocker be sure to do it gradually as if you stop abruptly you can have cardiac issues. If you feel any symptoms of being hypo go back immediately for labs.

Did they by chance run a CBC and liver function test on you before beginning your anti thyroid meds? Get into the habit of asking for ALL lab work run on you and start keeping a log of lab's with ranges, medications and symptoms. This will be a valuable tool to dial in your medications.

For me... I was hypo by month 3 - in the basement hypo and was experiencing alot of mental issues, having to go to a therapist because I was so miserable. Once my levels got back to a somewhat normal range the mental issues resolved. People do not realize the impact of thyroid hormones on mental health.


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I did request all my lab work before I left the hospital and they just handed it to me no problem...they did do a cbc, I'm not sure how to find the liver function but I'll look!

Thanks for the advice...my Dr is going to do blood work every four weeks, or sooner I guess, if I have symptoms of going hypo...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Grandma Karen said:


> I did request all my lab work before I left the hospital and they just handed it to me no problem...they did do a cbc, I'm not sure how to find the liver function but I'll look!
> 
> Thanks for the advice...my Dr is going to do blood work every four weeks, or sooner I guess, if I have symptoms of going hypo...


Your doc will no doubt run the liver enzyme tests. How are you feeling? When is your 4 week appt. scheduled?


----------



## Grandma Karen (Aug 11, 2013)

I go back Sept 30. Well now that I had this itching and she told me to stop the methimazole, I see her this coming Wednesday, but she didn't order labs until two days before my end of Sept. appointment.

I'm feeling pretty good...although I'm missing all that energy I had when so hyper...I do not miss the palpitations or the hands shaking at all tho! I'm not sure that's gone because of my levels, or my beta blocker I'm still on twice a day!


----------

